# Nailetc order



## eleana (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi gals,  Did anyone here in Australia order from Nailetc recently?  I made an order of 11 fingernail polishes from NailEtc on 23rd Feb and they were shipped on 26th Feb by USPS priority mail international.   But the parcel still hasn't arrived yet. I live in Brisbane Australia.  It's very annoying me ATM.


----------



## eleana (Mar 23, 2011)

Just an update. I finally got my parcel yesterday.  But there is only 5 polishes in the box, while I ordered 11 in total from them.  Anyone here has similar experience that NailEtc split order into two boxes to ship? I've emailed them about this and still waiting for the reply.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

oh that is not good. i hope that the reply to you very soon!


----------



## eleana (Mar 24, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/174223/nailetc-order#post_2098326"]oh that is not good. i hope that the reply to you very soon!
[/quote]  Thanks for the reply LMD84. I know it sucks. The seller didn't mention a thing about shipping separately when I asked her where is my order before.   I will keep it updated once I get the reply from the seller. It's  always nice to see someone reply my post.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> I will keep it updated once I get the reply from the seller. It's always nice to see someone reply my post.


	yeah do let me know! i'd be getting very stressed so i understand why you are worried. they should have told you if they were splitting the order!


----------



## Stace788 (Jun 21, 2011)

I was just wondering what ended up happening with your order because I only received half of my polishes like you did, I'm hoping yours came soon after in a separate box and that mine will too but if you could let me know what happened with yours I'd really appreciate it! Thanks


----------



## eleana (Jun 22, 2011)

When I contacted them, they said they had no idea why only part of the order was sent.  So there was no second package in my case. And in fact I didn't receive a second package neither.  But they gave me a partial refund.


----------

